

How Much Would You Pay For Facebook? - mosescorn
http://blog.parsely.com/post/28557777884/how-much-would-you-pay-for-facebook

======
pbreit
This is silly. Facebook is wholly reliant on there being no barriers to signup
and usage. Facebook would go away if it did anything remotely similar to what
the OP proposes. The whole reason it has become a $60b company is because
almost a billion people are on board and advertising is by far the best way to
monetize 2 billion eyeballs.

~~~
mosescorn
if fb has been successfully integrated into habit then people would pay to
maintain habit.

~~~
pbreit
Almost certainly not. And it would destroy signups rendering the service
completely useless.

------
known
FB users are suffering from _Stockholm Syndrome_.

------
newsbot
It's the other way around.

~~~
stewie2
great idea! facebook should pay zombie users to click on Ads.

------
nalidixic
Nothing.

~~~
mosescorn
honestly I would probably pay in the order of sub $5

------
dotcoma
A dollar a month.

